# Our Autosleeper Trident



## CruizingComet (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## tillytom (Apr 25, 2011)

we have one too just back from yorkshire moors area . next weekend we are off up to fort william. happy camping


----------



## CruizingComet (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi TillyTom

Nice to meet another Trident owner 

Hope your trip to fort william goes well & the weather stays nice, how about a pic of your Trident?

Happy camping to you also


----------



## dandywarhol (Jun 2, 2011)

*Can I?*



CruizingComet said:


>



Can I have one of your wheel trims please - I lost one of mine on a cattle grid on the Outer Hebrides! :wave:


----------



## CruizingComet (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry Dandy

Only just noticed this post 

Don't worry VW only charge around £88 a set!!! :rolleyes2:


----------

